# Are you entitled to FET on NHS?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I know u are entitled to 3 iui and 2 ivf on nhs. I have had my 3 iuis and am awaiting EC for 1s ivf. She mentioned something about freezing embryos and concern over my high amh (48.8 ) and getting OHSS. They said obviously the hope ivf will go ahead as planned and I should find out in the morning. If you do freeze embryos are you entitled to FET? If so how many and does it take away your ivf turns? Finding it hard to ge my head round it all, I'm a GRI if it makes a difference.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

All dependent on your local area, I think! I was entitled to 1 NHS funded IVF cycle. This included 1 fresh cycle and as many FET as resulted from that fresh cycle. As soon as I give birth, I will forfeit any potential FET and the cost of keeping the embryos frozen passes to me.


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Aw congratulations on ur bfp! 
Thank you, I will ask 2mo just nervously googling just now as I can't wait till appointment!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you! Hope your appointment goes well.  I was really surprised that FET would be funded for me if my fresh cycle was unsuccessful but obviously I'm glad that it was successful!


----------

